# Mini Fogger



## Rob Fisher (3/11/14)

A nice new rebuildable small tank that will look kewl on the iStick!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (3/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> A nice new rebuildable small tank that will look kewl on the iStick!




I enjoyed the background music, gr8 for this gray Monday evening.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (3/11/14)

​
had my fogger v4.4 crack today.... but liking the mini sommer baie! have a mini kayfun in bound as an alternative to the nautilus, but this looks much nicer!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/14)

HPBotha said:


> View attachment 14542​
> had my fogger v4.4 crack today.... but liking the mini sommer baie! have a mini kayfun in bound as an alternative to the nautilus, but this looks much nicer!!!!



Are the Mob getting stock of the mini Fogger?


----------



## HPBotha (3/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Are the Mob getting stock of the mini Fogger?




no idea Oom Rob, hope someone gets it in!!!! i'd be first in the queue!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

